# Cdn Rat Train - 100 Rats from Moncton,NB to Ontario, Beyond?



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We have a very big situation here where a man running a rescue out of his home has been overwhelmed and we have over 100 rats looking for homes. The majority of these rats were born or lived at the rescue most of their lives.  They are not getting the care and attention they need and really do deserve to have a proper ratty home and life. 

A few of us got together and found willing adopters in Ontario so decided The Rat Train must happen! 

We have transport from Moncton, New Brunswick to Montreal, Quebec, where some wonderful people could be picking up rats and taking them back to NY to their new homes. From Montreal the Train will roll through Kingston then Toronto, up to Barrie and up north past Sudbury, ON.
Going westward we have transport up to London, Ontario for sure and possibly Windsor. From London, another New Yorker may be picking up rats and taking them to their part of NY for adopters. We may even be able to go as far as Central Jersey and Eastern PA.  

These rats have been evaluated, all are handleable, some are very friendly, but others might need a bit of socialization. 

The pics and descriptions are hereâ€¦

Boys (of which there are almost 4 times as many)
http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4759

Girls
http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4761

The rats have an adoption fee of $10 each, and you have to be approved after submitting an application.

If anyone is interested in helping out the rescue effort a little (as we all know a little can make such a difference) we have a Paypal account set up for Adoption Fees and Donations for expenses, and medical costs. Please put a note what your donation is for.

PayPal Link for East Coast Rescue Expenses

PM me for an application or more information, or post on here and Iâ€™ll get back to you. 

Or email:
[email protected]
or
[email protected]

Thank you for thinking of these deserving rats!!!!

Shelagh


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Cdn Rat Train - 100 Rats from Moncton,NB to Ontario, Bey*

i would also like to mention that for people in or near halifax nova scotia, saint john new brunswick, fredericton new brunswick and south of saint john all the way down to the maine-st george border, there is transportation available for approved adopters as well.



sticked for the duration of the rescue of effort


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

unstickied as CDN rat rescue has now been successfully completed


----------

